# Congestion, runny nose...... Ect



## JohnnieAnn (Apr 20, 2013)

It started yesterday when I noticed my dominant rooster wasn't crowing. I knew right away something was wrong. He always leads the crows. I finally found him perched on the front porch rail and he just sounded terrible. His chest rattling, nose running, sneezing, coughing. Poor fella! I brought him inside and started him on meds. He is eating fine. Has tryed to crow a little bit. But it does not look like he is drinking. I don't want to loose him. PKEASE help


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like a respiratory infection. Maybe give him some electrolytes and keep him separated so the rest dont catch it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What meds did you start him on?


----------

